# Check Him Out!!



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Lucky you, FGR!  Congrats! He is soo adorable, looks really sweet!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Pop. He is not stunning, but he is practical and big ranchy looking boy. I'm very excited for him to be my next reining/cutting prospect!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Are you going to keep him a stallion?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm not sure yet. I'm gonna keep him and my other yearling in tact for now. I will train both of them first and see how it goes. I hope he turns out how I like because I love his bloodlines, but only time will tell. Regardless one of the boys will no longer have boys...lol


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Lol, well he is very cute. I absolutely adore his little star.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks!  He does have a cute little star!


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Super cute! I would love to see more pictures of him!! If you don't mind me asking, how much did you get him for??


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't actually have any more pictures of him yet. He is not home, he comes home in the first part of October. I tried to get pictures of him today but he was in my face so I couldn't get any. I got a reeeally good deal on him(Considering the stud fee on Peptoboonsmal is $15K on it's $2000 on his daddy, they just really had to get rid of him, no room for a stud.) I got him for $1200 plus GST. I will be sure to get some more pictures of him when I get him home or when I go out to visit him.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

wow that's something i haven't hed in a long time.....GST.....although i thought they couldn't charge it on live stock......he's a looker!! i like him!! trade charlie for him?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Sure, Charlie can come live with me!  

You can charge GST on livestock if you are making your income off of your farm. They have a registered farm and farm name so they have to claim income and losses. 

In case people don't know GST stands for Goverment Sales Taxes, the goverments way of making money off of everything. :evil: 

He is a looker but his pedigree is what sold me on him. He does have a long head, this picture makes his head look really good, it actually doesn't look that great, but I love him anyways. And I can forgive an ugly head if he is a working boy and gonna make me some mulaa!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

A couple more pictures that I got from the breeder, now you guys can really see his head. I love the action shot! What flair for a Quarter..lol


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Super cute, he looks really sturdy.


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

He looks great! I love him!! I think you got him for a great price!! Good job!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I see what you mean about his head. The shadow in the first picture shortens it up some. BUT, he is still young. If he is anything like my children, he will grow into his head! (my kids all had big mellon heads and they are growing into them nicely! :lol: Just be glad you don't have to try and get a onsie over it!!!!)

I think that overall he is really really really pretty and I love his pedigree!! You got a smokin' deal on him. Should you ever need to sell him I don't see it ever being a problem...His pedigree really speaks for itself.

I can't wait for him to grow more...The growing up pictures are gonna be great. You'll have to keep us updated on this guy for sure.

Speaking of updates...of topic I know...how's dillon???


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Got, he is a very sturdy fellow. I can't believe the bone on this guy! It's something else! 

Thanks ArabianA, I just love him. 

Dumas, lol, yes his head is not perfect. It's a little long and unshapley, but it's not totally fugly. I'm hoping he will look a little bit more porportioned when he is older. 

My kid has a huge head! LOL He is two and his head is the same size or bigger then his 20+ year old auntie! LOL 

Dumas, Thanks for asking about Dillon! I'll out and get some pictures of my baby later today!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You got him without me??  sad!

Anyways, he's very nice-looking, can't wait to see him in person!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes I did try calling you but your phone was busy!  So I just went on out. You come visit him with me though, he won't be coming home until October so I will be going out to visit him soon!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Yes I did try calling you but your phone was busy!  So I just went on out. You come visit him with me though, he won't be coming home until October so I will be going out to visit him soon!


Oh really? huh... well call me again! I want to go see your new boy!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I will for sure. I will be going to see him around the middle of September.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I think he's good looking!
His head really isn't THAT long. 
Can't go wrong, either way, with that pedigree!

I do expect to see his stud fee at $10,000. 

And no, GR's head is NOT as big as mine!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He looks stunning. More like an appendix. But he's still young...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

WSA-Yes GR's head is as big as yours, he tried your hat on and it fit!  You really don't think it's that bad? Good! I'm all worried about what George is going to say. 

Kitten-he will fill out, he is actually rather thick boned for a yearling. Give him a year or two and he won't look like an appendix anymore.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

the second picture is beautiful, he is very nice looking


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks very much Kirsti!  He's gonna be a stunner!


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Looks like a baby Willy  :


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Is that Willy's real tail? My god that is LONG!


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Haha, I could say he has a weave, but....I'd be lying. Yes, it is in fact his real tail. People drool over it! He comes home with branches dragging behind him, almost full trees, and in the Fall, it is full of redwood frawns- aaaarrrgh!

Maybe Boon will grow a Willy tail?!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

He beautiful!!, what are you going to name him?


----------



## chenay412 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Holey Moley*

What a pedigree!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!

Are you involved in Cutting? If not, I would send that boy off to a respectable Cutting trainer ASAP.

Before pursuing my writing career full time, I worked for a nationally-renown Cutting trainer. We had two Boonsmal Ceelena babies in the barn. 

The boonsmal lines are nearly perfect.

BIG CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I would love it if he had a tail like Willy! That is awesome! 

Parker his name is Boon.

Chenay-I'm actually going to try reining with him before I try cutting. I work with a reiner trainer once a week and before that have always trained my own horses. I have confidence that I can train him to be a reiner, I've done wonders with my other horses. When he is three or four I might send him to a furturity trainer, only time will tell. He is quick and catty, so might not be a reiner, but that are my hopes, if not we will cut. I don't belive in starting my horses until they are three so he won't be going to a trainer any time soon.


----------

